# Rocky & Jack



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

These are my girls, Rocky & Jack. They are Jack Russell Terriers. We got them when they were 3 weeks old. They are extremely hyper & always on the go. Saying Jack Russell’s are hyper is putting it lightly, LOL. They are always in trouble, stomping threw the garden, barking at who knows what, stealing things or making some kind of mess but I love them with all my heart.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

funny pics I know mischivious dogs, i have a black lab puppy


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2005)

aww!!! they're adorable!!!  must always be an interesting day with them around! :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Aww, they are so cute!


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks Everyone. They keep things lively around here.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I like your captions. Very cute dogs. Our neighbors had a jack but had to get rid of her becuase they couldn't keep her in the yard (she kept getting out). Neat dogs and they do look like they are full of energy.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> I like your captions. Very cute dogs. Our neighbors had a jack but had to get rid of her becuase they couldn't keep her in the yard (she kept getting out). Neat dogs and they do look like they are full of energy.


Thank You! A long time ago when my dogs were about a year old our gate was left open from workers in the back yard one time and Jack decided to scare us.Then I realized Jack ran away so I ran down the street and finally saw Jack and my dad. Jack would not stop running and I ran as fast as I could in the middle of winter with PJ's on. Jack seemed to think this was a run and chase game. She would stop and then as soon as you got close she would run. Jack was having the time of her life and we were having the worst time of our life. I saw my dad at the end of the block and my mom running back to the house to get the car. My legs felt numb and I couldn't feel them anymore. I fell and don't even know why. I got up and saw my dad at the corner bending down, so I started to run again. Then my mom had our car and ran a four way stop so nobody would hit Jack. My dad finally caught Jack because she stopped to pick up a straw. Thank God for people who litter! My mom pulled up in the alley and we all got in the car. My whole body was numb and my socks drenched with wet snow. Everyone got in and collapsed. We were all shaking and me and my dad could not stop coughing. Then I got this pain in my chest and realized it was a panic attack. I never had one before until Jack decided to run for it! I hugged her and realized how much she really meant to me. That night I could get the image out of my head of this little white dog running. We all had bad dreams for a month and even when I write this, I still get a little choked up. It was one of the scariest time of my life.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Well I'm glad yall were able to get her and that everything turned out for the best.


----------

